# Jerk spiced confit thighs



## jcam222 (Feb 19, 2021)

Vote for Chef  Jeff (nickname from friends like) daily https://favchef.com/2021/jeff-campbell Lol  New stuff from tonight. Jamaican jerk confit thighs on Caribbean style greens with a coconut curry celery root purée. Thighs were sous vide cooked vac packed swimming in olive oil and jerk seasoning @ 165F for 3 hours and then crisped up in 500F oven. Possibly the best chicken I’ve done. Since callaloo isn’t available near Willard I used spinach with tomato, onion, scotch bonnet pepper and fresh thyme and  a little bacon. Purée is celery root with coconut milk, curry powder, smoked paprika, fresh ginger and cream cheese. Almost makes me feel like I’m in Montego Bay again! Thanks for looking.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 19, 2021)

Wow, i love Jerk Chicken and your looks and sounds fantastic, great looking plate ( Worked in restaurants for over 20 years, great presentation ) 
  When we got married in Jamaica many years ago. I had Jerk chicken everyday at 2 when the lady opened up her chicken  hut . I make it maybe once a month
David


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 19, 2021)

Mercy that is a beauty of a plate. 
Jim


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 19, 2021)

OOO now that's a pretty plate with some cool ideas


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 19, 2021)

That's a nice plat of food JC!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Vote for Chef  Jeff (nickname from friends like) daily https://favchef.com/2021/jeff-campbell Lol New stuff from tonight. Jamaican jerk confit thighs on Caribbean style greens with a coconut curry celery root purée. Thighs were sous vide cooked vac packed swimming in olive oil and jerk seasoning @ 165F for 3 hours and then crisped up in 500F oven. Possibly the best chicken I’ve done. Since callaloo isn’t available near Willard I used spinach with tomato, onion, scotch bonnet pepper and fresh thyme and a little bacon. Purée is celery root with coconut milk, curry powder, smoked paprika, fresh ginger and cream cheese. Almost makes me feel like I’m in Montego Bay again! Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend, your plate is beyond beautiful!  My mouth feels the tenderness from the "swimming in oil and jerk spice"  and the crisp skin!!  I'm surprised you were able to get them out of the bag without falling apart before crisping.  You definitely provided some unique ideas to play with.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tom_T (Feb 19, 2021)

Great looking thighs, made me hungry and I just finished a plate of wings!


----------



## olaf (Feb 19, 2021)

Jerk chicken is one of my favorites but me and my wife make the worst jerked chicken. This looks awesome


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 20, 2021)

Very nice Jeff.  I am a huge fan of Jerk.  I gonna have to try that Sous Vide with thighs.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 20, 2021)

What can I say Jeff? Another stunning meal buddy. Beautiful and tantalizing, that's for sure. I'd give almost anything to have the ability to create food like you do. Best of luck in the voting my friend!! 

Robert


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 20, 2021)

That looks incredible Jeff!  Let me correct that, Amazing!  Truly worthy of a carousel ride, IMHO.  Mouthwatering at the very least.  Great work.  Looks like you're in 2nd on the voting right now.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 20, 2021)

Incredible looking meal Jeff! You've again made me google something. I've never heard of  callaloo before. Is this close to spinach or greens such as collard or turnup?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2021)

Dang that looks good!!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 20, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Incredible looking meal Jeff! You've again made me google something. I've never heard of  callaloo before. Is this close to spinach or greens such as collard or turnup?


It’s a similar green used widely in the Caribbean. In bigger cities you can likely find it. It’s also called amaranth.


----------



## jbo_c (Feb 21, 2021)

How did you get them out of the bag without them falling apart?

    Jbo


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 21, 2021)

jbo_c said:


> How did you get them out of the bag without them falling apart?
> 
> Jbo


165F for 3 hours they are not falling apart. The integrity of the meat still holds together but is very tender and juicy. I should add that I did immerse them in an ice bath straight out of the sous vide. Honestly though I did thighs a few weeks ago at 165F in duck fat for something like 6 hours and they still didn’t fall apart. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chicken-thigh-confit.305393/   I will say the 3 hours was a far more tender and juicy product.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 22, 2021)

Yeah Mon!!! Those thighs should have you jamming all the way up in the bright lights of the spinner. Nice cook Jeff!


----------



## xray (Feb 22, 2021)

Damn Jeff, nice jerk chicken! I love the stuff and yours makes me want to lick the screen!


----------



## Haggar (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice Looking Plate - Jeff, did you use boneless or bone -in chicken thighs


----------

